# Define r5 pcgh kuhlungs Anordnung



## SkorpM (17. Dezember 2017)

Hallo ja es mir das define r5 pcgh case gekauft.

Nutze es mit einer corsair h60 Wasserkühlung.

Wie soll ich die Lüfter am besten anordnen. 

Habe 2x 120mm corsair Lüfter und die 3 Orginal 140mm Lüfter zur Verfügung.

Wie soll ich die Wasserkühlung Positionieren? 

Und die restlichen Lüfter?? 


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## lefskij (18. Dezember 2017)

Hallo SkorpM und willkommen im Forum,

mein Vorschlag wäre: Baue den mittleren Laufwerkskäfig aus - sprich den für die Festplatten - falls du ihn nicht dringend benötigst. In den unteren passen ja noch drei Platten und zwei SSDs hinter das Mainboard.
Wenn dieser Kafig draußen ist, wird der Luftstrom deutlich verbessert und die kalte Luft kann besser von vorne angesaugt werden.

Hier ein Bild von meinem R4 - ist ja quasi genauso aufgebaut. Auf diesem Bild ist der untere Plattenkäfig auch ausgebaut, den kannst du ruhig drinnen lassen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den roten Pfeilen baust du deine 140mm Lüfter ein, beim gelben Pfeil einen 120mm Lüfter und der blaue Pfeil ist für den Lüfter der AiO-Wasserkühlung...

Achte dabei unbedingt auf die Luft-Förderrichtung - die ist meist auf der Seite der Lüfter mit einem kleinen Pfeil gekennzeichnet. So kann die kühle Luft von vorne unten kommen, sie wärmt sich auf und steigt nach oben und wird dann nach oben hinten hinausbefördert.

Viele Grüße


----------



## claster17 (18. Dezember 2017)

Leider ist das hier das R5 PCGH mit vollständig geschlossenem Deckel (meiner Meinung nach thermisch unzumutbar bei stärkerer Abwärme).

Würde daher hinten, vorne unten und im Boden vor dem Netzteil die 140er verwenden und die H60 vorne mitte verbauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2017)

SkorpM schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


Herzlich willkommen im Forum,

schön wäre es zu sagen, was Du für Hardware im Gehäuse hast. 
Für Deine Wasserkühlung ist das Gehäuse suboptimal. Damit es
keine Luftblasen im System gibt, muss dem Radiator möglichst
höher als die Pumpe verbaut werden. Das funktioniert aber nur 
im Heck. Dann wird aber der gesamte Luftstropm durch das 
Gehäuse zu stark behindert und Leistungsstarke Grafikkarten
harmonieren nicht mehr.

Ideal wäre:
corsair h60 mit 2x 120mm vorne oben einblasend (wenn das mit dem unteren Lüfter passt)
- 1 x 140mm vorne unten einblasen 
- 1 x 140mm unten einblasend (dann darf das Netzteil aber nicht länger als 160mm sein, ideal für lange Grafikkarten ab 300mm Länge)
- 1 x 140mm hinten ausblasend, je nach Hardware und Abwärme wäre ein Fractal Design HF-14 ideal



claster17 schrieb:


> Leider ist das hier das R5 PCGH mit vollständig  geschlossenem Deckel (meiner Meinung nach thermisch unzumutbar bei  stärkerer Abwärme)..


Das kann man so nicht sagen. Ich nutze es mit i7-4770K und GTX 980TI
und es bleibt ausreicht kühl und leise. Dreimal einblasend die originalen
Lüfter mit 300-600 U/min, je nach CPU-Temperatur und hinten ein eloop
140mm mit 500-900 U/min, auch CPU-Temperaturabhängig.

In Spielen mit vier voll ausgelasteten Kernen und der Zutac GTX 980TI 
um die 90% Powertarget bei 1400 MHz bleibt unter leisen Luftrauschen
die CPU mit 120mm Lüftern um 800U/min bei unter 65°C, die Grafikkarte
mit 150U/min laufenden 92min Lüftern unter 70°C. Am lautesten ist dann
der eloop im Heck, der bei den Temperaturen um die 800U/min dreht.
Im Sommer wird es dann etwas wärmer oder lauter.

Was will man mehr. Im Idle ist Totenstille, wenn ich Spiele läuft Sound


----------



## eva103 (18. Dezember 2017)

Wieso,  WASSER ?!Teurer Unfug ! LUFT  ist 1.sicher 2.wartungsfrei 3.billiger langlebig !  z.b  Scythe Mugen 5 neu


----------



## Combi (18. Dezember 2017)

ich hatte selber 10 jahre lang waküs.komplett,alles gekühlt,moras usw.
mittlerweile,ruhiger geworden,spass wird zu teuer. 

habe meinen pc,siehe sig...mit nem mugen 5 und nur einem lüfter am laufen.
4,3ghz und der luffi aufm kühler rennt mit 600-800 u/min gedrosselt.
reicht für max 60 grad temp beim zocken.

meine extremwakü machte 52 grad unter vollast auf der cpu...aber brauchs nicht mehr..
ergo:....anstatt diese flüssigkeitskühlung zu nehmen,nutz nen guten towerkühler.
die rotzdinger können nix gescheites.

und nennt dies teile nicht wasserkühlung,das ist eine beleidigung für jeden wakü-user!


----------

